

How the Shutdown Is Devastating Biomedical Scientists and Killing Their Research - stollercyrus
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/10/government-shutdown-affects-biomedical-research/

======
memracom
This may be the nail in the coffin for the American empire. While the USA is
destroying science, and trust in government, other powerful countries are
boosting science and slowly improving trust in government. I refer to Russia
and China, but the same could be said of the other two BRIC countries as well.
Russia is likely to win in the end, and be the dominant global power of the
21st century because it controls a vast treasure trove of natural resources
including lots of unused land held in reserve. And the Russian climate will
improve as the agricultural zone creeps north year by year. China is in good
shape now, but the twin spectres of ecological catastrophe, and economic
crisis will likely weaken it in coming years. Russia is careful to not improve
its economy too fast, and has already reaped the benefits when the 2008
economic crisis affected it lightly enough that people there see a steady
improvement in their lives for the past 14 years. This long slow game is what
will win it for them, while the USA lurches from crisis to crisis, turning
ever more inward and weaker.

~~~
memracom
Canada can help them with a solution. It's called "immigration". Oh, wait,
just two days ago President Putin made a comment in a meeting of the United
Russia party that Russia does not need any more salespeople to work in market
stalls (a common profession of illegal immigrants in Russia) but that Russia
does need more immigrant construction workers. So I think they probably have
already picked up on Canada's solution. Note that Russia already has over 140
million population. That is the population that the USA had in about 1945. Too
many people can be a burden which is why India and China have so many
socioeconomic problems.

It's funny how so many Americans think of Russia as the old Communist enemy,
but it really isn't. In fact, the Soviet Union was never much of an enemy to
the USA. It was all a fabrication of America's military industrial complex.
But now, today, in the 21st century, Russia is a SERIOUS threat to the USA.
Russia will dominate the USA by the end of this century unless America stops
trying to repeat the actions of the past. Times have changed and America needs
radical, even revolutionary shifts in attitudes and behavior if the USA does
not want to be subjugated. Military type actions are absolutely the wrong way
to solve this problem, and are a leading cause of the fading of America's
image in the world. I count NSA spying as one of those military type actions.
The world of James Bond was in its heyday at the dawn of the 20th century
before the |First World War, and by the 1960's it was in severe decline. The
solutions of the first 60 years of the 20th century will no longer work to
strengthen the American empire.

